# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Plassen tijdens prozakgebruik?

## Gijs

Ik weet niet of het er mee te maken heeft maar sinds ik weer die prozak (rommel) weer ben gaan slikken (recent paniek en angst aanvallen gehad onder zware stress) heb ik constant de aandrang tot plassen.. ik verlies zelfs hele kleine beetjes urine wat erg vervelend is. Dus nu drink ik lekker veel water omdat ik denk dat het misschien wel een blassontsteking kan zijn.. (geen branderig gevoel bij het plassen ofzo maar toch je moet wat) Binnen kort moet ik naar het Riag voor een grondige inspectie want mijn leven is een grote puinhoop, allemaal elende kwaaltjes heftige gebeurtenissen in mijn verlden en pas te horen gekregen dat ik geen vast contract krijg op mijn werk, dus ook werkeloos en zo groeit de lijst met ellende maar door... :EEK!:  maar goed dat plassen is nu helemaal de leterlijk en figuurlijke druppel. Kan het zo zijn dat het een bijwerking is van die prozak? en is er iemand die iets als dit (The Anti-Depressant Fact Book: What Your Doctor Won't Tell You About Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Celexa, and Luvox (Paperback)) heeft gelezen en zijn ervaring kan delen?

----------


## johan de Grote

Kerel neem eens ff een kijkje op het forum van www.stichtingpandora.nl. Daar vindt je waarschijnlijk antwoord op je vraag.

Prozac is inderdaad geen snoepgoed.

Groeten en suc6 verder.

----------


## emma61

Hoi,ikzelf gebruikte Seroxat,en had ook last van incontinentie,sinds ik gestopt ben,geen last meer,wel van de afkick maar dat is een ander verhaal,dat vertel ik binnenkort nog wel.......
groetjes,Emma

----------


## supershiva

hoi gijs
Sins ik aan de efexor zit heb ik ook last van urineverlies,ik voel me af entoe (vaak) net een incontinente libidoloze pillenjunk....
maar ik heb die pillen nodig ik heb al erg veel antidepressiva gebruikt,maarre ik kan er niet egt vrolijk van worden nou sterkte ermee
groetjes supershiva

----------

